# 4 Does due 12/30-1/1/20



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm really late posting a waiting thread this year! I've been so consumed with a new job, trying to keep up with house work/cooking, and doing most of the Christmas shopping. We also have been working on a new barn, and thankfully it's ready enough for the girls to kid in.

Aspen and Jazzy are due the day after tomorrow. Aspen is a first timer, and this is Jazzy's second pregnancy. Jazzy had a huge, beautiful, red single doe kid last year but looks like she has a whole herd in there this year. She is so miserable, and can barely walk - heavy on her feet. 
Aspen tested high for ketones a few weeks ago, and really didn't think she'd make it this far, but she did a complete turnaround and has been doing really well! No ketones, and she loves the drench we make for her - eats it out of the bowl lol. 
Jazzy is getting some as well starting yesterday just to make sure she is eating enough and getting some calories/energy. I'd have to look but think she has gained around 40lbs. this pregnancy!
We are planning to induce them today so that they kid while I am off of work in case there are any issues.

Willow is due 12/31, she just turned 2 and is also a first timer. I'd suspect 1-2 kids. She looks like she could be hiding 2 though, and acts miserable enough for 2, otherwise she'll get an ear full from me about being a drama queen lol

Misty is due 1/1, she is our eldest doe, getting ready to turn 6. Willow is her daughter. Misty has had a single the last 2 years, but kind of looking like she could have twins this year, we'll see.

I don't have pictures to share at the moment, just video, I haven't had a chance to see if any of my pics from the other day turned out.
Video from Christmas day when we got them out to exercise - normally they are out all day, but it was bitterly cold and snowing.

Aspen - smaller, wide traditional doe
Jazzy - paint doe with more red on her rear end (the one more unsteady/heavy on her feet)
Willow - younger paint doe with less red on her.
Misty - bigger solid red doe

December 25, 2020 - YouTube

December 25, 2020 - YouTube

Barn cam pic from last night - Aspen and Willow









Jazzy and Aspen is eating hay


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow! They are wide! Poor things!


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

Have you tried offering electrolytes with dextrose in them? I have heard many good things about this helping with ketosis.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking forward to the kids! So glad Aspen has done well with the ketones. Are all four bred to your twin bucks? Did you end up selling either of those bucks? 

Congrats on the new job and getting the new barn up & running!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! 
These 2 are so big, I feel bad for them. Jazzys twin sister had quads back in May so that definitely worries me although one of hers was stillborn.

We sold one of our bucks this summer, and bred all our does to the other, then sold him around Thanksgiving. He's such a good boy, but nobody wanted to spend time with him and with me working I felt that it was best. My daughter doesn't like to mess with big bucks, so we're planning to buy her a new young buck she can raise, show and use for breeding. 

We induced Jazzy and Aspen around 5pm yesterday, so hopefully they kid this afternoon or sometime tonight. 
I'm worried Jazzy is dehydrated as she just doesn't want to be on her feet now.
We have offered electrolytes, but nobody seems to drink them. Bluelite and another brand. Warm water, makes no difference. I'm going to mix it stronger this morning and see if Jazzy will drink it. The others are drinking as far as we've noticed.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Sending prayers that everything goes as expected.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

HoosierShadow said:


> Thanks!
> These 2 are so big, I feel bad for them. Jazzys twin sister had quads back in May so that definitely worries me although one of hers was stillborn.
> 
> We sold one of our bucks this summer, and bred all our does to the other, then sold him around Thanksgiving. He's such a good boy, but nobody wanted to spend time with him and with me working I felt that it was best. My daughter doesn't like to mess with big bucks, so we're planning to buy her a new young buck she can raise, show and use for breeding.
> ...


Have you tried giving Jazzy Propel water with an extra packet added in? I discovered this when Sirius was dehydrated, he was refusing everything thing so I tried propel and he drank a little but I wanted to up the electrolytes so I added in a packet propel and he guzzled it down with the double flavoring.
It's worth a shot.
Praying for textbook easy kidding for both girls and happy healthy kids!
Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks for the Propel water suggestion Goofygoat, I will keep that in mind! She drank a little electrolyte water today and seems content at the moment, but she's definitely very opionated. 

It appears Misty is in labor, and Willow may also be close. It's going to be a very long night.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Good luck & happy kidding!!! Cant wait to see you new kidds!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Whew! First chance I've had to get on and update!

Jazzy Aspen and Willow all kidded! Triplets for Jazzy @ Aspen and twins for Willow. I'll update more details soon, I'm exhausted and need a nap!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Cant wait to see your pictures! So glad the girls have delivered! Get some rest...!


----------



## bisonviewfarm (Apr 2, 2015)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see pictures


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I'll share more & pics later. I've been super busy with no sleep and had to work this morning. 
Misty has not been well, so prayers for her would be good. She won't lay down and has for 2 days! No sign of labor. We gave her lute & dex yesterday. Light are now gone, and after work I went in to check and can get about 4 fingers in. Giving her time to see if she progresses & dialates more. 
We've treated her for hypoglycemia, toxemia.. it's so strange. She is carrying very low. 

Nap for now so I can function later.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh poor Misty. Hope she kids ok. Lots of l0ve being seny


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sending.prayers for Misty & you. Please keep us posted.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Geez girl you’ve been busy! Praying for you both! Hang in there and Happy New Year to you and your family!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no! Hope all goes well.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Misty appears to be positioning kids and getting closer! She wanted to go into her kidding stall vs. the bigger area where I was hoping she'd give birth vs. getting her stall wet/dirty and more room since the heating barrel is already installed - normally in the old barn I'd not put the barrel in until after they kidded.

So now that I am on my computer I can finally write an update. It was super crazy when the girls kidded around 3:30-4am yesterday morning. Jazzy needed some help getting her breech girl out, and my daughter went to work on helping get her mouth/nose cleaned and drying her. Aspen was on the other side of the hay feeder and was like 'that's a baby, it's my baby right?' I told her 'No Aspen, that's not how it works, you want a baby you push one out yourself' lol.
Well she couldn't because the first one was breech with his legs tucked under - stinker! Once I went in and figured out what I was feeling, I was able to get his legs out from under him and get him out. She had no issues with the others, and they were all 3 very strong and ready for milk fairly quickly. Meantime I helped Jazzy deliver another breech buck, then one was was up inside she just couldn't seem to get him to go to the birth canal, but once there she pushed him out. We got my son up and he came to help, meanwhile Misty was trying to steal everyone's babies and we had to lock her out of the area while Willow wanted nothing to do with it and stayed in a far corner, butt to us. She was the only one that got any rest all night.

So we get everyone into their stalls and tucked in, my husband came out to help get everyone nursing - he is the pro at getting babies to nurse.
Finally, around 9am I went in, everything was quiet in the barn. I asked my son to go pick us up something for breakfast while I took a shower. I asked my daughter to back to the barn to do something, and next thing I know she is calling me half way through my shower -
"Mom, Willow's water broke."
Great, so I kept her on speaker, rinsed, and was able to dry my hair and get out before she started to push the first kid out.
She did good, but wasn't stretched very much on the outside, so I massaged her a bit, then helped pull the first kid. 2nd one slid right out when she was ready to have him. 
Misty helped Willow clean babies which I know was a mistake as she wasn't happy when we moved Willow to her stall. This was the first time we ever let our does kid out in an area together vs. separating them to kid out in their stalls alone.

Last night we brought 2 boys inside - 1 from each set of triplets to put on the bottle and they are doing great. BUT, one of them clearly didn't feel great when I brought him in, and had some kind of belly ache, not sure if maybe he got cold and wasn't digesting, or had something like ecoli. Gave him Spectogard, waited about an hour, and he was pooping out smelly yellow/slightly runny poop and ready to eat.

So now just waiting on Misty and praying she is okay and babies are too. I had to work this morning for a while, and didn't have any plans for dinner, so at nearly 9pm remembered maybe we should eat lol so waiting on pizza to get here.

These pics are not great, from my cell phone... I'll try to get good pics of everyone tomorrow, I just haven't had time, haven't even been able to get them weighed.

Aspen sleeping on Willow and looking for comfort during labor









Jazzy via barn camera









Jazzy's doe kid. Aspen coming over wanting her lol









Misty in time out









Jazzy's doe kid









Aspen and her trio









Willow says no thanks!




































Willow









Misty wanting Willows kids









I hope to figure out this phone camera soon, the pictures are lousy.
But here's a cute video of my daughter and her bottle baby bucks this afternoon. Traditional is from Jazzy and dapple head is from Aspen. 
(1) December 31, 2020 - YouTube


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow! No wonder you’re pooped! Congrats on all the kids, so many breech it’s a wonder you got everyone out ok! I’d probably be ripping my hair out. Awesome job.
Great video of your daughter


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Oh my goodness they are big babies! So pretty and nice. Moms look good. I hope Misty does well slso. Get some rest.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Congratulations


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Misty kidded sometime after 2am. First kid was... breech! Coming legs first but she wouldn't lay down so I pulled, she fell down as I got him out, then lay there cleaning him and pushed out the second. I thought maybe she was done but waited. Sure enough she had a tiny little stillborn, underdeveloped and slowly decomposing. Then I pulled out another breech baby who is tint.
Everyone seems to be doing good. 
Going to get some zzzz's!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, now much needed rest.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Just a quick update. Misty is very ill so prayers would be appreciated. She has a fever and became dehydrated. Called vet and gave meds, my husband also drenched her with about 3 liters of Bluelite water. She's laying down resting. I work tomorrow unless things get worse orno improvement, then we'll see how it goes.

4am comes early and have to help my daughter with the bottle babies.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh no. Prayers sent


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Praying for Misty and y’all! 
Can you still do a uterine flush with some antibiotics? Getting them to the source? Might help. Poor girl.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I really hope she doesnt have an infection.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

I agree with @GoofyGoat ..get those medications inside and out. Take care..sending prayers(pray)


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Holy moly, you have been through so much in such a short time!
Congratulations on all the kiddings and prayers to Misty!
Sending strength to you!! :hug:


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

How’s Misty doing? Just wanted to check in.
I’m praying for y’all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## bekscott (Sep 30, 2016)

HoosierShadow said:


> I'm really late posting a waiting thread this year! I've been so consumed with a new job, trying to keep up with house work/cooking, and doing most of the Christmas shopping. We also have been working on a new barn, and thankfully it's ready enough for the girls to kid in.
> 
> December 25, 2020 - YouTube
> 
> ...


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

@bekscott
Hi, there's some great threads on cameras but you can start your own under the management or frenzy forums.
I use these: you can see great and they have their own WiFi. There's my two preggos snuggling up I loved the pic so I threw it in lol it's kinda grainy because I switched monitors while I had guests and they wanted a bigger tv in the guest room ....


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Congrats on all the beautiful babies! I am hoping Misty is ok!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How are you doing? Are the girls ok? Im hopeing to some of your beautiful pictures. I miss you being on here..like you were. Your videos always made me smile. I enjoyed watching your kids with their kidds getting ready to show. I hope all is well. And know you & yours are in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

So sorry I haven't updated, it was a crazy week! I promise to write a better update this evening. 

Misty is thankfully seeming to be ok, but she was extremely ill. Vet put her on Excede, penG, banamine and the last few days just B complex. Sadly we lost her beautiful doe kid, but her boys are doing good. Her runt had some constipation issues but seems to be good now. We have 3 bottle babies in the house!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry Misty was so sick and you lost the doeling! :hug:
I am glad Misty appears to be ok now.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I’m glad Mistys feeling better! I so sorry you lost the doeling, that’s heartbreaking. I’ll bet it’s crazy with the babies inside, but I’m sure it’s fun crazy


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So glad Misty is well. Sorry about the little one.


----------



## OpieDoodle (Nov 15, 2015)

So sorry to hear about the doeling! Glad Misty is doing better!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry for the loss of your doeling. Im glad Misty is doing better. Thats alot of meds. Poor girl. Im glad the constipation was caught also. Youve had a rough go at it. Hopeing all goes better for you. Take care


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss.

Good to hear Misty is better.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm finally off work for a few days, and going to a lighter schedule now that the holidays are over, so hopefully that can help get me back on track and have more time to get online as well 

All is good here, thankfully. I'm trying to work on getting the 3 bottle babies transitioned to staying outside. They won't fit in a barrel, and can't really find any ideas on a FB group that will fit what we are needing in a 5x6 stall, so I think I'm going to have my husband help me cut some wood and make a box in a corner with a partial lid that we can hang a heat lamp through without touching the wood, so that they can stay warm. It's just too cold for them to stay outside without a heat source as they transition from about 68 degrees inside to 30s outside (night time is getting down in the 20s this week).

Misty's runt is named Oscar, otherwise nobody has a solid name yet lol. My son's girlfriend named him and totally fits him. Going to weigh them today, but at 10 days old I'd guess he weighs around 6lbs. He's a total mama's boy for me and my daughter so he will not like being in the barn away from us.

They spent their first day outside yesterday with my daughter watching over them. When I got home from work I was able to grab a few pics, but Aspen and the 2 babies she is raising and Misty and her boy were all snoozing so couldn't really get anything of them to share.

Here is Oscar when I first came out and he was yelling for me lol. After he was on the ground he followed me, staying pretty much between my feet. We absolutely adore this little guy.
BTW, his sweater is size Small same as the other 2 bottle babies just to show how tiny he is.









Oscar and Jazzy's bottle baby buck (he's the biggest of the bottle babies).









Oscar with Jazzy and the 2 babies she is raising 









Misty's buckling that she is raising - he's such a fuzzy faced chunky boy.









Willow's twins - doe is in the front (her eye was runny yesterday, but saw nothing wrong with it, could have gotten poked or could be allergies so we're watching it)


















Jazzy's doe - she has a big red spot on her back that looks like a saddle, maybe just enough to call a paint we'll see when the sweater comes off lol









Jazzy's boy that she is raising - love how this guy is maturing - he grew out of his sweater already lol 









He loves to give kisses









With Oscar - they were born 2 days apart.









Jazzy's bottle baby buck - he's tall, long and is too pretty to be a buck lol









Aspen's bottle baby buck - can you not see the trouble maker in his expression? He's something else. Really like this guy, picture just doesn't do him justice (he was getting cold and hungry). 









Here are some pics of our next 4 does due in March (9 weeks), due the same day! ugh! I am planning to take that whole week off of work, lesson learned lol

This is Harmony, she is Aspen's mom and has been a great producer, especially love her buck kids! She has had 2 sets of triplets and a set of twins.


















Mindy - this is 'my' baby girl. She was Harmony's first born, itty bitty triplet runt who we bottle raised and lived in the house wearing diapers and onesies for 2 weeks. She is a silly girl, way too smart for her own good, only clingy if she thinks you have treats lol 









Magna had triplets back in May, but one was stillborn. She is a super sweet girl, absolutely adore her. 









Athena is Magna's full younger sister, they look nothing alike! She is a yearling, and will be a first time mama. She was more standoffish, but now she is very laid back and loves attention. Both her and Magna LOVE their faces/cheeks to be rubbed where our girls don't like their faces to be touched. 


















Planning to trim feet later, copper boluses, selenium e gel, collect samples so I can do fecals tonight, weigh everyone - lots of fun! Just waiting for it to warm up a bit!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Ohhh they are all FABULOUS! I like Oscar! He sounds so sweet. All the kidds look wonderful. So glad you are going to.hVe some time to youself( goat kidds anyway). Loved the pictures. Cant wait to see wee.ones in March!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh boy are they cute!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! They are a silly group! We weighed them yesterday, and Oscar weighed 8.8lbs! So he's a little heavier than I thought which means at 1 1/2 weeks he's doubled his birth weight! Jazzy's boy (no sweater because he grew out of any that I have) is the biggest at 17lbs, and the others are 12.4lbs to 16.2lbs. We got their weight at a few days old, but just didn't get a chance to get birth weight. I'm planning to have a scale set up for the next round as I like to keep track of growth on the kids. 

I'm excited for the next group of does. Harmony worries me as she is HUGE and normally is 200lbs and tops out around 250lbs. with triplets. She currently weighs 245lbs with 9 weeks to go. 
Mindy as well. Normally she's around 150-160lbs. She looks fantastic, but is a little chunky and weighed 203lbs yesterday and definitely can see that baby belly. Praying for 2 kids, but worried she has triplets. 

We're still working on the new barn, and I'm trying to figure out how to redo the fencing layout for pens, etc. so in another week or so these guys can start going outside more. 2 years ago we had a hawk try to come down on a baby, and since then we don't let them outside unattended until they are a little bigger.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All look great.

Adorable babies.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Hey there. Could I get you to.put these precious little ones on the 2020 Kidding Tally..and we also.have a 2021 Kidding Tally. Whichever year they were born in. They are soooo cute. We need to.show them off a little....:heehee:


----------

